# Buissiness cards



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I would like to make a few buissenes cards, my mom brought the paper to print it on home from work. I would like a free site that I can print my own on. I find free sites, but you need to get them by the hundreds, I want to print my own, maybe 30 for now. Anybody know of any good sites?


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

http://www.overnightprints.com/

Not free but worth the money, I think the first order is like $15 for 1000 to your door.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I would never use that many, I just want no more than 50 for now, just to give to customers to give to friends.


----------



## SE+C (Oct 28, 2007)

Try looking at the microsoft office templates that are available online. they have some nice ones there that you can customize to suit you. I did this with my cards turned out pretty cool


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

www.vistaprint.com

you can get as little as 250. you would be surprised how quickly you can go through them.


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

salopez;518203 said:


> www.vistaprint.com
> 
> you can get as little as 250. you would be surprised how quickly you can go through them.


That's the route I went.  They charge you for the "shipping" about $5 but it's still a good deal to start with.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Im not sure if i understand what your asking but, just do it in micrsoft word. theres a business card template in there. you can transfer artwork into word, if your using art.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

You will have to do both. 

1: use your computer with microsoft templates on line and design your own. Bring in logos, make the wording just right, etc. Print them out on your printer.

2. Go to a good local print shop. Use a local company as they will have the time to help you out. I would rather give the money to a local company then say Kinkos. A set up fee will apply and then the cost to print the cards. Once the template is set up all you have to do is go back in there and order some more when needed. 

Make the cards at home, pass them out and see what people think of them. Once you have determined that they are what you want, then go to the print shop. They are sooo much more professional looking. With the paper, ink and the edges not being rough.

Things to put on the card. Logo, catch line, your name, your phone number, web address, services that you offer. Don't put your address on it unless you actually have a business location. You can put your town name.

Good Luck


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

I use www.vistaprint.com for all my little things like that....so much more affordable!

here is a sample or two I did on their site


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

farmerkev;518063 said:


> I would like to make a few buissenes cards, my mom brought the paper to print it on home from work. I would like a free site that I can print my own on. I find free sites, but you need to get them by the hundreds, I want to print my own, maybe 30 for now. Anybody know of any good sites?


www.overnightprints.com as mentioned above. THE REASON WHY BEFORE YOU SAY _"I don't need that many"_ is of first impressions. yes I understand your mom got you some paper and its only for your friends BUT, for the price your mom spent on crappy 20lb paper with perforated edges from where they pulled apart, you can get 70lb heavy UV coated four color glossy gorgeous "credit card" feeling business cards. People will be much more impressed, it will last a lot longer in the wallet, and if its passed around to a friend of a friend, that first impression is all you got.

so do yourself a favor and go to overnightprints, its super easy. I've done 5 different cards through them and everytime it was a great experience.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I went to the store & bought a program that cost $20 & bought the paper. This way I can make as many as I want at a time & make a new set if I want to change anything or ad anything. The best investment I made for advertising.


----------



## Bowtytek (Oct 22, 2007)

When I first started out, had my wife do a few at home on the computer as she had the time & I was working a full time job and plowing. Came out great and customers were suprised I had a card. Then walking around Staples came across business card magnets, I feel this has worked even better. Now customers can stick on fridge and never lose it. I also give a couple paper cards to pass to friends and family for more business. I like that I can do more in my house as it is less people I need to pay money too. And my wife liked having a part in helping my plowing business.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i made my own thru print shop///....:waving:


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Im thinking vista print, but what if I dont like the designs? Howd you get a plow pic on one Kinnco?


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

the first set of cards i made i used word and they came out pretty good then the second set i used photoshop and they are amazing and it cost me nothing but the cost of computer paper and the next day i went to school and got them laminated.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

As said before I used microsoft office for the design of the card and then took it to a print shop. It saved 35 dollars because they didn't have to design anything. In the past I have also found new print shops that will give 250 free cards hoping that next time you need them you come back to them. Both of these worked well, but make sure if you are going to do them at home you buy quality paper so they dont look cheap and unprofessional.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

vistaprint! :waving:


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

farmerkev;519318 said:


> Im thinking vista print, but what if I dont like the designs? Howd you get a plow pic on one Kinnco?


Again I like them, but there arent many designs, what if none of them are good for lawn care? How would I add a picture of my own?


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

farmerkev;524159 said:


> Again I like them, but there arent many designs, what if none of them are good for lawn care? How would I add a picture of my own?


its been awhile since ive done an image insert with them since i prefer plain cards with just text. i prefer the premium cards also. select that option then choose a template if you want and when you are in the designing page select the advanced edit option. above the card somewher there should be options which include insert/add image. i cant remember if they charge per uploaded image or just per actual used image.

if you need anything else just post it and ill try to keep track of this thread and post back when i can.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow those are some pretty neat sites. in the first site theres a spot where you can download your own design and have it on your card. One thing I would like to get is a website, seems nobody reads the damn paper anymore. There always on the computer nowadays


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Hows this look? My mom thinks she can do something similar on the computer, but if she cant, I can get 250 of these for 3.99, not bad at all. She thinks I should put no company name, in case theres another Kev-Lawn out there, but Im not tooo worried about that.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thats decent.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Here lets see if I can post mine. My cousin did this one for me.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Thats a pretty cool card!


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

farmerkev;524442 said:


> Hows this look? My mom thinks she can do something similar on the computer, but if she cant, I can get 250 of these for 3.99, not bad at all. She thinks I should put no company name, in case theres another Kev-Lawn out there, but Im not tooo worried about that.


you arent atleast a registered dba with proper insurance?

involuntary vehicular manslaughter is prison time. plus replacing old people hips isnt cheap either 

i know of two people now that have done time for this now. one when i was in high school, a girl hit an old lady and went to prison for 3 years and another one a friends boyfriend is getting out soon after a 5 year sentence

.... nevermind i just read your profile and saw you are 16 and no plow....still you should still figure out some GL


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

GL? 

I am only 16, I have mowed lawns for parishoners in my church, and am just looking to expand some for a little more cash, and I enjoy doing it, I dont actually have or want a company (yet) besides I dont think I can have one yet. I have also had some customers say they would like a card for their own use, or to give to friends/family. I plan on owning my own construction co. when older, and plan on having a NICE plowing fleet in the winter months. But yes, I will not be plowing untill I am AT LEAST 18, and can have proper insurance. My mom spent over 23 years in insurance, and trust me, she wont let me do anything that requires insurance I dont have, and I am thankful for it, I know I have a different mindset from other kids on here, but I have my whole life to plow, so whats waiting another 2 years so I can do it when properly qualified. 

Thanks for all advice, I love input, but what do you mean by GL?


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

GL is General Liability insurance. 

Terrapro where in Michigan are you from? I know a girl that was in the exact same boat. Accidents are called this for a reason, why do people go to prison for ACCIDENTS???


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

i live in howell but do business in livingston county.

GL = general liability. it covers you for slip and falls and other things not auto related


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I like the logo. I like the layout. I only have one suggestion. Not sure if you can "own" a business at 16. If you can get a DBA, then I would. OR I would remove "Owner" from your business card. I realize that it is not a legal document, but it infers that there is a business and without at least a DBA there is no business. People might think you are more legit then you actually are.

I get that a 16 year old mowing lawns and shoveling driveways probably will not get sued or go to jail. But ***** happens and the one time you through a rock into a car window or hit someone or someone slips and falls on a sidewalk that you shoveled you will wish you had some ins.

Check into a DBA at your local court house. Check into the cost for ins with you mom or a independent ins agent. If you decide to pursue this as a part or full time business, there is nothing better than knowing you area legal, covered, and making money.

Good Luck


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Actually I went back and looked at your card. I would make your business name much larger and I would move your name down to the bottom just above the phone and email and make it black instead of the color of the business name.

What do you think about:

*Spring* Clean Up
*Summer* Lawn Maintenance
*Fall* Leaf Clean Up
*Winter* Snow Removal


----------

